# Making a pulley



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

This was a couple of weeks ago not today.
After swapping the lathe motor for a treadmill motor I decided to use the lathe motor on my sand muller that was underpowered in the extreme.
To this end I needed a larger pulley to get the motor down from 1420 to around 30 rpm and being a long weekend everything was shut so I made one.
Three disks from some scrap sheet 8mm thick and some bolts.
8mm was too thick for the middle so I thinned it down. Not a good idea (https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-make-a-phenominal-chatter-generator.92439/) but I got there.
Next I bolted them together and indexed around for twelve bolts, I used a 60 tooth change wheel to index every 5 gap but ended up with 15 bolts because It seems I cant count.
I used my tool post mounted watchmakers drill I was given to make the marks then transferred the assembly to the drill press to drill and tap all the holes.



Ending up with this



Back to the lathe to drill and bore the centre for the shaft and turn the angled sides for the "V" belt.
The motor pulley is only 1.25" dia onto this 7" pulley on the lay-shaft then via a 1.75" pulley onto the 12" pulley on the centre drive shaft.




It uses the original lathe rotary switch to give foreward and reverse, low speed and bags of torque.
I knocked up this little sheet bender from some scrap to make a shroud as a bit of protection for the wiring.



Cant wait to get casting again.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 1, 2021)

Making what you need using what you got. That's what it's all about. . . 

.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 1, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Making what you need using what you got. That's what it's all about. . .
> 
> .


I may have sung that to myself.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2021)

I wouldn't mind seeing some more pictures of your little homemade sheet bender, I was planning to put one together too. Have the materials just not a clear idea of the design yet. Probably won't have fingers and will be short like around 12" to 14"
-Mark


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2021)

If you want to go crazy, check this out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks like that pulley shouldn't come apart.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice work Charles!!!!


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

I dont know about nice Mike, its ugly as sin close up. Hopefully the shroud will cover up most of it.


----------



## hman (Jun 1, 2021)

It's great to see you "back at it."  Best to you!


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks John, the head has been in a bit of a bad place of late, I hope I'm out of it now.
Making stuff helps greatly.


----------



## savarin (Jun 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some more pictures of your little homemade sheet bender, I was planning to put one together too. Have the materials just not a clear idea of the design yet. Probably won't have fingers and will be short like around 12" to 14"
> -Mark


Heres a couple of it in action its really too simple and limited to be called a goodie but it did what I wanted.
The hardest part is ensuring the axis of the hinges are on the centre of the fold axis and are dead parallel along the bar.




You cant fold those flanges in with it, ie, to make a box corner but it does from flat to 90' plus a bit more say another 20'.
I just use to two shifters to fold the metal.
This is the start of the shroud for the muller
another view of the muller looking inside,



 its made from an old propane cylinder, not my design, I found it years ago on line.
What wasnt mentioned is that it does need a strong motor, the lathe motor was 3/4Hp and seems powerful enough now.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 2, 2021)

That's cool stuff.  What is a Muller?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 2, 2021)

I see now, thanks.  It's sort of in reverse compared to commercial units; the bendy part is in the back
Shifters- is that what you folks call Crescent wrenches down under?  
-Mark


----------



## savarin (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Tim, a muller is like a cement mixer for mixing the sand and bentonite clay for making sand molds for metal casting.
It smears the mixture rather than turning it over like a cement mixer.
Hi Mark, yes, shifters or nut rounders, the Brits have the more accurate name - adjustable spanners


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info Savarin.


----------

